#  Der kleine Patient >   Baby hat Knötchen unter der Haut... >

## Isayah

Meine 15 Monate alte Tochter hat zwischen den Schulterblättern, an der   Schulter, an den Rippen und in der Leiste jeweils ein Knötchen. Das   Erste haben wir Ende 2010 zwischen den Schulterblättern bemerkt, nach   und nach traten dann die anderen auf. Zwei davon wachsen seit ein paar   Wochen (keine Schmerzen). Blutschwämmchen wurden ausgeschlossen,   Recklinghausen weitstgehend auch. Sie ist recht weit in ihrer   Entwicklung und sonst auch super drauf.Kein Arzt weiß Rat (wir waren bei  verschiedenen Kinderärzten, Sonographen, Neurologe)... Kennt  irgend so  eine Sympomatik, hat selbst oder durch Bekannt Erfahrung mit  sowas?  Wir wissen nicht mehr weiter...

----------


## lana

Hallo Isayah, 
Im ersten Moment hätte ich auf Lymphknoten getippt. 
Die  können bei Kindern auch schonmal perlenkettenförmig hervortreten. Das  hatte unsere Tochter mit ca 2Jahren und ich war zu Tode erschrocken. 
Schau mal hier: http://www.uni-duesseldorf.de/WWW/Me...mphsystem2.JPG 
auf  diesem Bild ist markiert, wo die Lymphknoten liegen. So könnten sich  vielleicht die Knötchen in den Leisten und zwischen den Schulterblättern  erklären. Aber an den Rippen und an der Schulter sind ja eigentlich  keine Lymphknoten...außerdem sind die Ärzte, bei denen ihr wart sicher  auch schon auf den Gedanken gekommen. 
Mehr fällt mir leider dazu auch nicht ein...aber ich denke jede Idee könnte hilfreich sein. 
Lieben Gruß, Lana

----------


## Isayah

Liebe Lana, 
vielen Dank für Deine Idee, aber dass es nur die Lymphknoten sind, wurde leider schon ausgeschlossen.
Wir haben uns für eine Biopsie entschieden und warten noch auf einen Termin. Hoffentlich hat diese Ungewissheit bald ein Ende und noch viel wichtiger: hoffentlich ist es nix schlimmes !!!
Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank nochmal :-)

----------


## lana

Hallo Isayah, 
ich drück euch ganz fest die Daumen. Ich würde an eurer Stelle auch eine Biopsie machen lassen. 
Lieben Gruß, Lana

----------


## sari

Hallo, 
meine kleine ist jetzt 18 Monate alt und hat auch weiße Knötchen unter der Haut,
die haben sich leider vermehrt.
Daraufhin war ich beim Hautarzt und der sagte mir es wären kleine Zysten, die entfernt werden müssten.
Nichts schlimmes, halt genetisch bedingt. 
Das müsste man halt entfernen mit dem Skalpell ö.ä. 
Hoffe konnte dir helf

----------


## Isayah

Bei uns sind es leider etwas größere Knötchen, die auch wachsen. Aber nach einigem hin und her haben wir jetzt am Mittwoch einen Termin zur Biopsie und dann in ca. 1 Woche ein Ergebnis und damit hoffentlich eine Antwort und Gewissheit. Dennoch VIELEN DANKfür Deine Antwort :-) 
Liebe Grüße...

----------

